# Squaw Candy



## archeryrob (Mar 27, 2018)

Anyone made this? My wife has a cousin in Anchorage that is a big hunter and fisherman and I am the only other in the family, besides my daughter. He likes to talk to us about stuff I smoke and make and what he does and they do up there and this came up.

I got some farm raised male salmon that they were ditching and some Atlantic Salmon a family friend gave me. I wanted to try this and ask here if anyone did it and had advice. I found this recipe but thought I might find betters here and better advice.


----------



## biteme7951 (Mar 27, 2018)

Try this one.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/discos-candied-salmon-success.273152/#post-1807008

Just 4 parts brown sugar to 1 part salt, but you can add whatever you like beyond that for taste. The salt level in the one you suggested might be a little heavy-handed.

Good luck!

Barry.


----------

